# What engine is this?



## MatsNorway (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi

Im looking to buy a cheap low milage Nissan Sunny. But im wondering what engine it has. 

FINN ? Nissan Sunny

Normally i would just say carburettor E15 but the bagde says 1.6 SLX and it is a 1989 so it should be something else. Also ive been unable to find good pictures of similar engines.

Please help.








Is it this engine?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_E_engine#E16


----------



## sunny168 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think it depends on the model.. I have the 1.7 diesel engine


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

It looks quite similar to the E16S we have here in the states; but, the coil and distributor vacuum indicate it is earlier than that. I would guess E15. Though, it looks to be a version of both. The E16S ignition systems here used a small power transformer and modest coils. They also did not have vacuum dizzies.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's an E16S with a vacuum distributor advance and I would assume an electric choke on the carburetor. This is similar to what we had in the 1983 and earlier B11 Sentras and N12 Pulsars in the US.


----------

